# Sig Sauer P229 Platinum Elite in 9mm



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I am considering buying a P229® Platinum Elite in 9mm.

Does anyone have any experience with this model gun?

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't think you could go wrong with that choice, but if you didn't like it, I would be glad to offer .50 cents on the dollar to get rid of it. :smt033

Just get it.

By the way, did you say in another thread you haven't shot .357 Sig in your 229 yet? You have no idea what you are missing and your man card could be in jeopardy!!:mrgreen: I like it more than .40 and almost (but cost prohibited) more than .45ACP.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 dosborn
I'm glad to hear that I should try my .357 barrel - I will, but I'm sure I lost my "Man" card years ago :smt082:anim_lol:

The reason I'm considering this model of Sig is the SRT trigger / Beaver Tail / Adjustable Night Sights / Aluminum Grips .

These are the reasons I'm looking at it at all.

Thank you for your kind haearted offer to relieve me of the burden if I don't like the gun :mrgreen:

I'd probably do the same to (opps) for you.:smt082

Thanks - I enjoy your posts on this and other gun forums.

:smt1099


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you are going to get one and have aspirations to shoot one or both of the larger calibers (.357SIG or .40 S&W), then buy one of the bigger caliber models and get the 9mm conversion barrel. If you buy the 9mm model, you will have to find (good luck) a complete slide assemby for the bigger calibers. You can swap down and back but you cannot swap up from the 9mm without the different slide. Just sayin'.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Growler67

Thank you - that's great advise - 

I did that exact thing on my other Sig P229 - I bought the 40 Cal. and ordered it with the .357 barrel.

Funny thing though - I've bought .357 ammo, but have never fired it as a .357.

:smt1099


----------

